# Flyer Images



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone find a site that has any plow images to put on a postcard? I might make some up this year, but have no snow pics from last year!


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 3, 2005)

Billz said:


> Anyone find a site that has any plow images to put on a postcard? I might make some up this year, but have no snow pics from last year!


Here try this http://www.gophergraphics.com/forum/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=1;t=942

It's got a lot of LCO flyers and door hanger, but their are a few snow plowing flyers.
To use them just download them from the link then open with MS paint to edit them to fit your needs.


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

If you want some help designing your postcard, I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

For a second I thought I had found what I have been looking for (I realize this is an old thread). I am in the same boat, as I am trying to make up some brochures and don't have any pictures I can use.

Anyone know where I could find some pics I could download or does anyone know of a company who makes brochures that would have pics that would work for commerical snow removal?


Thanks Bossman


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just steal a picture of the web like everyone else.


----------

